
Charles Stross: The Golden Age of Fraud - byrneseyeview
http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-static/2008/06/the_golden_age_of_fraud.html
======
wmf
Wasn't Stross the one who wrote about using Python scripts to generate mazes
of shell companies? I suspect you need some pretty interesting fraud to
impress him.

